# Breed Id please!



## Aya2649 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello! 
I have a 6 month old pitbull, she was given to me as a little thing.
I know that there is alot of confusion between breeds and what are American pit bulls and what are not.
I just want clarification on her breed or at least a better idea















And then
This is her dad and mom. Sorry they arent good photos. I didnt take them

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Aya2649 and welcome to the forum. 
Unfortunately, without the pedigree paper that shows a breakdown of your puppy's lineage it becomes purely a guessing game. I would suggest contacting the breeder and ask for the peds. If in fact there are no registration papers with your dog or it's parents, grand parents etc., it is impossible to know. Even those mail-in DNA testing kits are inaccurate and does not certify the breed of your dog.
By it's looks it does have some bully in it and couldn't be cuter. If the breeder has no papers on their dogs I would just refer to it as a bully breed. One thing for certain is you have a great looking pup and I wish you many happy years together.

Joe


----------

